# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Eye movements give your dreams away - Scientific American (blog)

## Dream Guide Team

*Eye movements give your dreams away**Scientific American (blog)*The study, published in a recent issue of Current Biology, used *lucid* dreamers  who can interact with and manipulate with their *dream* environment  to shed light on the mystery of our brain activity when we are asleep. *Lucid* dreamers have previously *...***

----------

